# What kills ringworm in the environment besides bleach?



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, on top of Quinn's many other issues I found out he also has ringworm. I am wondering how to clean his collars, coats,etc. Does anyone know of anything besides bleach will work?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bleach is not even that effective with porous surfaces and cloth material (20% or less). The best way to get rid of spores is to just throw away anything that he's come into really close, constant contact with. 

Virkon has shown to be somewhat effective....not sure how safe it is compared to just bleach...

virkon - Products


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

When our pup had ringworm, the vet recommended washing everything in HOT water and adding Borax to the laundry. Also set clothes dryer at highest heat setting.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Hmmm. Wonder if autoclaving it would work. It may be a stupid thing to be upset about, but I don't want to toss his new jammies and coat.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

werecatrising said:


> Hmmm. Wonder if autoclaving it would work. It may be a stupid thing to be upset about, but I don't want to toss his new jammies and coat.


Ooooo good thought! Autoclave is supposed to kill bacteria and fungal spores...


----------

